# +P+ in 9mm?



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I didn't know until now that some manufacturers make 9mm ammo in +P+. Anyone have experience using these? I would imagine they just take the +P a step further and aid in penetration.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

+P usually means a hotter load of gun powder behind the bullet. Closer to the max. safe pressure level of the gun/cartridge. I wonder if and extra few hundred feet per second is really all that important. I'm beginning to wonder if it isn't more of a sales pitch to part you of your hard earned money more than anything.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I personally don't think it's necessary by any means. 17 rounds of a standard load will do just fine.

-Jeff-


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

The 127gr +p+ Winchester Ranger Talon is a very reliable, proven PD round. It's typically sold only to law enforcement, but is not illegal in states where carrying hollow point ammo is not illegal.

It's all preference, it's just a hotter loading to give more energy and velocity behind the bullet. Some people like it, some people think it's a gimmick.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Sometimes higher velocity inhibits penetration (in soft tissue) by causing the bullet to expand faster.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm not considering them for carry. I was just wondering what advantages, if any, they give over standard and high pressure rounds.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

+P and +P+ loads are usually for submachinegun use. ie. UZI, MP5 etc.

Unless your handgun is OK'ed by the manufacturer, loads exceeding standard SAMMI pressure specs risk KB failures.

Even where +P and +P+ loads are OK for your handgun, it would be prudent to upgrade recoil and magazine springs to compensate for faster slide cycling in order to avoid jams. Generally speaking, these hotter loads will accelerate wear and tear on your gun.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I wish I had a fully automatic MP5. I got to see one in action when I toured the FBI building when I was 11 or so. The agent put 30 rounds in a 3" grouping at 10 yards on full auto. Pretty impressive.



submoa said:


> +P and +P+ loads are usually for submachinegun use. ie. UZI, MP5 etc.
> 
> Unless your handgun is OK'ed by the manufacturer, loads exceeding standard SAMMI pressure specs risk KB failures.
> 
> Even where +P and +P+ loads are OK for your handgun, it would be prudent to upgrade recoil and magazine springs to compensate for faster slide cycling in order to avoid jams. Generally speaking, these hotter loads will accelerate wear and tear on your gun.


I ordered a box of 50 Double Tap 124gr +P gold dots. I'll put several mags through to make sure they cycle properly.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I wish I had a fully automatic MP5. I got to see one in action when I toured the FBI building when I was 11 or so. The agent put 30 rounds in a 3" grouping at 10 yards on full auto. Pretty impressive.
> 
> I ordered a box of 50 Double Tap 124gr +P gold dots. I'll put several mags through to make sure they cycle properly.


Shooting them all the time will be alot of wear on the internals of any gun. Shooting a mag or 2 to test functionality in your gun and then carrying them (probably never using them) will not harm the weapon. Also, I'd recommend firing a magazine every couple months or so just to get the feel of what your PD ammo will be like when fired.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Dredd said:


> Shooting them all the time will be alot of wear on the internals of any gun. Shooting a mag or 2 to test functionality in your gun and then carrying them (probably never using them) will not harm the weapon. Also, I'd recommend firing a magazine every couple months or so just to get the feel of what your PD ammo will be like when fired.


Yeah I just thought I'd put 10 or 20 rounds through to check functionality, and also to see how they feel compared to 115gr WWB.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I wouldn't worry overmuch about shooting +P. Most service-grade European pistols are designed for NATO ammo, which is hotter than domestic "non +P" ammo. I'd certainly have zero qualms about feeding either of my Glock 9mms a steady diet of +P. If I had a more delicate pistol, say a Browning P35, I might rethink it.

You should notice a fairly substantial difference between 124gr +P and the almost-squib WWB 115s. :mrgreen:


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I'd certainly have zero qualms about feeding either of my Glock 9mms a steady diet of +P.


So much for the resale value of your Glocks...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

> So much for the resale value of your Glocks


I don't worry about such things with fighting pistols. They are here to take care of me, not vice-versa.

Anyway, one instructor I know personally has a Glock 17 that has fired in excess of 175,000 rounds with no issues besides a worn-down plastic front sight. I don't concern myself much with wear and tear on such a gun.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> I don't worry about such things with fighting pistols. They are here to take care of me, not vice-versa.
> 
> Anyway, one instructor I know personally has a Glock 17 that has fired in excess of 175,000 rounds with no issues besides a worn-down plastic front sight. I don't concern myself much with wear and tear on such a gun.


I agree. I know Beretta grabs 3 guns and fired 5,000 rounds through each one before they certify the line just produced to be ok to ship out. I know people have tested the HK USP line. Something like 1000 rounds with no lubrication, 2000 rounds without cleaning. I forget exact numbers, but they fired so many rounds through it and abused it so much it's a wonder it worked.

There is even a joke about Glock having a 1,000,000 round warranty on the barrel and striker. Fact of the matter is, a quality gun will outlast you. Sig, Glock, HK, Beretta, CZ, Walther, 1911 variants and customs, XD, M&P etc. all quality. Just pick what you shoot well and enjoy.


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

Not the best for your gun. It would probably hit a bit harder though.


----------

